# Outdoor Mids....2010



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Course is going to be in the Eutlaw State Forest (excuse my spelling). Does anyone have any insight on the course itself? Is it flat or hilly etc etc...Is sun an issue? Basically your thoughts on the course.

Any info would be greatly appreciated. Heading out there with a dozen or so guys this year. Just wanna be prepared!

Thanks boys!:shade:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

It's a pretty flat course in Southern MD... not a real difficult or especially challenging course. I haven't shot it since last spring, but as I recall it's a nice course with little hill to deal with.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

The new range is the OLD CARDIAC course. Some of the shots are hard up and down shots. The old course is not really flat but not really hilly either. Watch your side hills. No sun on the course but the practice targets can be a real pain due to them being out in a field. Lots of big timber so if it rains you won't get very wet. Room for 2 across when shooting except for the fans. Hope this helps. Ed


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> It's a pretty flat course in Southern MD... not a real difficult or especially challenging course. I haven't shot it since last spring, but as I recall it's a nice course with little hill to deal with.


Sticky are you talking about Southern Maryland Archers or Eutaw Forest Archers??


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> The new range is the OLD CARDIAC course. Some of the shots are hard up and down shots. The old course is not really flat but not really hilly either. Watch your side hills. No sun on the course but the practice targets can be a real pain due to them being out in a field. Lots of big timber so if it rains you won't get very wet. Room for 2 across when shooting except for the fans. Hope this helps. Ed





Rattleman said:


> Sticky are you talking about Southern Maryland Archers or Eutaw Forest Archers??


Yes..  Honestly, I do remember hearing they were going to open the Cardiac Ridge course this year, but I never ventured over to it.. :noidea:

Naw.. SMA is pancake flat..:chortle: EFA as I remember it, is like where I hunt on one property.. hilly, but not a lot of cut shots, though the side hills ya gotta pay attention to..


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Sticky that course isn't really that flat....there are more up down shots and side hills then there were at Nationals :wink:

Nothing super tough....but there are a good # that will make you work that's for sure. Like Rattleman said....the woods are thick....so not very much light coming through but there are a few targets that the sun will or can come into play with the right conditions. 

If you do a search for Eutaw Forrest....you will find some oics I posted last year of the range....I think they are in the sticky thread at the top of the forum. 

I may make it out there in a couple weeks and "may" have some new pics :wink:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks Guys! Guess ill have to really make it a point to play my cuts for the next few weeks to prepare. 

Brown Hornet...I searched and came up with nada! Can you link me??

Thanks again:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

There is too much talk about cuts around here....your not gonna have to cut much....most people will probably be fine cutting nothing. Just watch your bubble :wink:

Do I have to give a lesson on using the search function on here....there are tricks to it. :wink: but they are there...I really think they are in the pic thread at the top. If not they may be in a thread about Gold Cup 

I will find them when I get home :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You didn't look too hard......page 3 post # 84 :wink: 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=717736&page=3

AND

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=932609&highlight=eutaw+forrest 

Sticky and I didn't take a ton of pics last year....but it's a start to give you guys a peak :wink:


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks. Man what material are those targets? Don't look very forgiving on arrows?


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

njshadowwalker said:


> Thanks. Man what material are those targets? Don't look very forgiving on arrows?


They are using a low tar grade of celotex. Make sure you bring something to lube your arrows. Woodies is probably the best as far as I am concerned. This is what most of the clubs in Maryland are using for the bale materials. You will get some crushed arrows if you cram them all together in the spot but usually the spot is the softest place on the bale. Just get in the habit of checking your arrows after each target. And bring something to scrape your arrows as well.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Rattleman said:


> They are using a low tar grade of celotex. Make sure you bring something to lube your arrows. Woodies is probably the best as far as I am concerned. This is what most of the clubs in Maryland are using for the bale materials. You will get some crushed arrows if you cram them all together in the spot but usually the spot is the softest place on the bale. Just get in the habit of checking your arrows after each target. And bring something to scrape your arrows as well.


Oh so as long as I keep them outta the dot Ill be ok. Gotcha. Shouldn't be too hard to stay just out at 5 oclock for a couple days:set1_CHAPLIN3:


----------

